# Super Mario Maker Bowser Jr. Secret?



## KingKyle (Jan 19, 2016)

So if you put 2 Big Bowser Jr.s in the Fire Junior Clown Car and 1 Big Bowser Jr. on the floor in the Course Maker and hit "Play", Bowser Jr. will say: "Hahaha!". Here's a picture of it:


- - - Post Merge - - -

He will only laugh if the Bowser Juniors are in NSMBU.


----------



## lars708 (Jan 20, 2016)

KingKyle said:


> So if you put 2 Big Bowser Jr.s in the Fire Junior Clown Car and 1 Big Bowser Jr. on the floor in the Course Maker and hit "Play", Bowser Jr. will say: "Hahaha!". Here's a picture of it:View attachment 162419
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> He will only laugh if the Bowser Juniors are in NSMBU.



I think that he just says that when he enters a clown car.


----------



## KingKyle (Jan 20, 2016)

UPDATE: I found out 2 Bowser Juniors have to be in ANY 2 clown cars. Forget about the Bowser Jr. on the floor. Like this:


----------



## KingKyle (Jan 23, 2016)

bump


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 24, 2016)

his secret is that he's really the result of a failed genetic cloning experiment


----------

